

BANCStar - uninverted
http://www.geocities.com/connorbd/tarpit/bancstar.html

======
zandorg
Scary stuff. However, as a decompiler author (ie, turn machine code into
C-like code), I think you could plug this into a decompiler and make legible
code (control-flow structured, not inline assembly).

